# Dish 1000.2 and DPP44 switch



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

A Dish company installer recently installed a 1000.2 dish with what looks to be a DPP triple LNBF. They also installed a single-LBNF dish 500 for receiving s.148. The 500 is connected to the 1000.2's LNBF, which is also its own switch. From there, three RG6s go into my head-end room. One of them connects to a 722 HD DVR receiver, and each of the other two connects to a 211 HD receiver. So I have a total of 3 receivers and 4 tuners. HD and all the subscribed channels from 110, 119, 129, and 148 work just great.

Now I want to buy two of the new 612 dual-tuner HD DVRs for two additional locations in the house, giving me a total of 5 receivers connected to 6 TVs. (The dual RG6 wiring from the head end to each viewing location is already in place). 

Since the 1000.2's LNBF assembly contains its own switch, I think I should be able to connect one of its three outputs to an input on a DPP44 switch and then connect three of the outputs from that switch to three receivers. That will result in two receivers connected to the LNBF switch and three to the DPP44 switch. However, I had a dealer on the Internet tell me that I would need two DPP44 switches: one to receive the three outputs from the LNBF switch, connect to four receivers, and connect to the second DPP44; and the second DPP44 to connect to the fifth receiver. To me, this sounds like a needless expense of money ($179) and precious wall space for a second DPP44, but then I don't know enough about the switching technology to decide whether the dealer is correct. (The dealer also said I could install a second dish 1000.2, instead of buying two DPP44s, and run three more cables from the second dish to the head end, to achieve the same result.)

Does anyone know whether my simple solution of one DPP44 will work, whether the dealer is right, or if there's yet another way that's better?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

The dealer is correct. You will need 2 DPP44 switches. You will need to connect all three of the outputs from the 1000.2 to the 44 switch as well as disconnect the 148 from the 1000.2 and run a direct feed down to the switch as well. The switches can then be daisy chained together. Both switches will need to have a power inserter hooked inline with the cable going to the number one output.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The switch in the 1000.2 is essentially a DPP43 switch (4 inputs with 3 band-stacked outputs). In order to have 4 inputs with 5 band-stacked outputs you'll need the two DPP44's, the second cascaded off the first.

There might be a way to use a DPP44 and a DP34 for this since the 211s dont need the band stacked input but that is beyond my knowledge (the dp34 would supply the 2 211's and the dpp44 would supply the 3 dual tuner receivers).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can indeed cascade a DP34 off of a DPP44 switch, but you will lose one of the sat locations. Of course, nearly all of the programming currently on 148 is going to be gone soon; it is being migrated to 118.7, which requires the 500+/1000+ dish and an external switch anyway.

Most people who aren't subscribed to an international channel but have a 148 dish have 148 because several years ago, it was needed to get locals in many areas. Since the locals have been migrated elsewhere, it isn't needed for most non-int'l installs. Int'l installs need the 500+/1000+ dish, and Dish is migrating people to those dishes for free. You'll get the 1000+ dish and a DPP44 if you have HD and Int'l channels, and the 500+ and DP34 if you have no HD.

If 148/118.7 aren't going to be needed, the problem can be solved either with a DPP44+DP34, or by simply removing the 148 dish and replacing it with a second 1000.2 dish (the latter is usually the cheapest option).


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> A Dish company installer recently installed a 1000.2 dish with what looks to be a DPP triple LNBF. They also installed a single-LBNF dish 500 for receiving s.148. The 500 is connected to the 1000.2's LNBF, which is also its own switch. From there, three RG6s go into my head-end room. One of them connects to a 722 HD DVR receiver, and each of the other two connects to a 211 HD receiver. So I have a total of 3 receivers and 4 tuners. HD and all the subscribed channels from 110, 119, 129, and 148 work just great.
> 
> Now I want to buy two of the new 612 dual-tuner HD DVRs for two additional locations in the house, giving me a total of 5 receivers connected to 6 TVs. (The dual RG6 wiring from the head end to each viewing location is already in place).
> 
> ...


A second 1000.2 will be the cheapest. If you connect a DPP44 to the 1000.2, the orbital input on the 1000.2 LNB is disabled, because it's assuming you're going to connect that 4th orbital directly into the DPP44 and not feed it through the 1000.2 LNB. Buying two DPP44's will run you about $400.00. Another 1000.2 kit can be purchased online for about $100.00. You'll have to run the two additional RG-6 cables from the second dish for your two additional receivers.


----------



## qkracer (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a very similar situation...sounds like i need one dp44...here is my senerio.
i DPP1000.2 with three coaxs coming down from the unit. i am watching 110, 119, 129. I have no more cables available from up top (almost impossible to get up there, thought the dish guy was gonna die)..they are feeding 3 receivers currently and I want to add 2 more. am i correct in assuming that I can get by with one more dp44?

will a dp34 work aswell? (its cheaper)


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The response in post #2 also applies to your situation. You will need 2 DPP44 switches (there is no "dp44").

The TechPortal saysNOTE: The DP34 and DP21 switches cannot be used in any installation with the DP Plus 1000.2 LNBF.​Anyone have real-world experience contrary to this?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually a DP34 or DP21 switch would function, but would serve no purpose. I have hooked a wing dish in with a 1000+ at my office. I took the outputs of the DPP44 to the number one input of the DP21 switch and brought 148 into the number two port. Using this method I was able to view all five birds with the 622 receiver. Doing this however disables the DPP capabilities and two cables must be ran to the dual tuner receiver.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their comments and recommendations so far. But I'm still a little confused technically. 
As it looks to me, the switch in the dish 1000.2 LNBF can't tell if any of its three outputs is connected to a DPP44 or to a receiver. A receiver can't tell if its input is coming from one of the dish LNBF switch's three outputs or from one of the four outputs of a DPP44 switch. So the receiver must communicate with the LNBF (is this what diseqc 2.0 is used for?) in exactly the same way whether or not there are any DPP44 switches or other switches in the communication path to the LNBF. The LNBF should stay happy as long as it can get DC power back on one of its output cables as well as unobstructed diseqc signaling from and to a receiver on that cable. Perhaps someone would be so kind as to explain the technical basis for the requirement for two DPP44s and fill in any technical holes or flaws in my observations about how switches and receivers work in a dish 1000.2 environment. Thanks in advance.

Fortunately, connecting five receivers as I proposed in my original post is pretty easy for me to test since it seems that common to all recommendations so far is that I will need to buy at least one DPP44 switch to support five receivers. If that configuration doesn't work, then I will need to buy and chain in a second switch, either another DPP44 or the much cheaper DP34.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Fortunately, connecting five receivers as I proposed in my original post is pretty easy for me to test since it seems that common to all recommendations so far is that I will need to buy at least one DPP44 switch to support five receivers.


Re-read jarvantgroup's post #5 and price the cost of a 2nd 1k2 dish and switch. I just bought a new one on eBay about a week ago for just under $70 and you could feed 6 receivers with two 1K2s and not buy a single external switch.

Instead of thinking what would make the LNBF "happy", think about what is going to "instruct" each of the 3 outputs of the 1000.2. The Output needs to be told what sat to select and that's the receiver's job. The receiver actually can (and does) detect what switch it is talking to and displays it as 1K2 when connected to one. If the DPP44 is what is connected to the 1K2, it would become the responsibility of the DPP44 to command the 1K2 that output 1 is to be 110, 2 is 119, 3 is 129, ... or depend on the 1K2 to DEFAULT to that configuration.

I think you'd save a bunch of time and money with reply #5. WAF of two dishes might push you to use DPP44s, but it is extremely easy to setup a pair of 1000.2s.

EDIT: Check the 148 dish to see if it is really a DishPro Single or DishPro Dual. If a single as you sorta imply, you'd need to swap it for a dual to feed two 1000.2's. It can have a single LNB "eye" but two coax connectors would make it a Dual - see http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/LNBF/DishPro-Dual-LNBF.htm


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunnyatthebeach said:



> I think I should be able to connect one of its three outputs to an input on a DPP44 switch and then connect three of the outputs from that switch to three receivers. That will result in two receivers connected to the LNBF switch and three to the DPP44 switch.


That probably deserves its own response. Assume your 722 is presently connected to say Output 3 of the 1000.2 and 1 & 2 feed the 211s that are only single tuners. When the 722 completed Sw Check, if found the 1K2 and remembered that it supplied 110, 119, 129, & 148 on Inputs 1-4. If the 722 now wants to watch something coming from 129 on its Tuner 1 and something from 148 on Tuner 2, it will need to send a command to the 1k2 requesting either Odd/Even transponders from 1K2 Input 3 in the 950-1450MHz range and either Odd/Even transponders from 1K2 Input 4 in the 1650-2150MHz range. Each 1K2 Output can supply half of the transponders from a given Input in one range and half of the transponders from the same or a different Input in the higher range on command. That output can also supply all transponders from a given sat location. What you described is connecting one output of the 1k2 to one of the Inputs of the DPP44 and the only thing that would be available to the DPP44's Outputs is to select "Input 1" which would be a single sat location, not all 4.

If you go with a pair of DPP44s, you'd need to run one additional coax to the head-end to carry 148 and then the 4 Inputs of the DPP44 would each have their own sat location. The receiver would then command the DPP44 to connect that Output to Input X (or in the case of the 722, the Output might be a combination of Odd/Even from multiple DPP44 Inputs).

With what you outlined, assume one 211 wants 110, one wants 119, and the 722 wants 148. How were you going to have the 211 get its needs known to the 1K2 w/o upsetting other receivers on the DPP44 that were using the coax connected to its Input 1 (the only Input listed)?

With DPP44s, you need all 4 sats with their own coax and they duplicate their Inputs so that a 2nd DPP44 can use them as well to feed receiver 5 thru 8.

Does that make sense, or just cause confusion?


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

CABill said:


> That probably deserves its own response. Assume your 722 is presently connected to say Output 3 of the 1000.2 and 1 & 2 feed the 211s that are only single tuners. When the 722 completed Sw Check, if found the 1K2 and remembered that it supplied 110, 119, 129, & 148 on Inputs 1-4. If the 722 now wants to watch something coming from 129 on its Tuner 1 and something from 148 on Tuner 2, it will need to send a command to the 1k2 requesting either Odd/Even transponders from 1K2 Input 3 in the 950-1450MHz range and either Odd/Even transponders from 1K2 Input 4 in the 1650-2150MHz range. Each 1K2 Output can supply half of the transponders from a given Input in one range and half of the transponders from the same or a different Input in the higher range on command. That output can also supply all transponders from a given sat location. What you described is connecting one output of the 1k2 to one of the Inputs of the DPP44 and the only thing that would be available to the DPP44's Outputs is to select "Input 1" which would be a single sat location, not all 4.
> 
> If you go with a pair of DPP44s, you'd need to run one additional coax to the head-end to carry 148 and then the 4 Inputs of the DPP44 would each have their own sat location. The receiver would then command the DPP44 to connect that Output to Input X (or in the case of the 722, the Output might be a combination of Odd/Even from multiple DPP44 Inputs).
> 
> ...


It makes a lot of sense with only a little confusion. From your description I infer that 
(a) a DPP44 is actually an intelligent switch, not a multiplexor, that responds to receiver commands to connect the receiver's input to one of the DPP44's four inputs; and
(b) the DPP44 tells the intelligent switch in the 1k2 to which it is linked to connect each of the DPP44's first three inputs (of four) to a different satellite in the set 110, 119, and 129.
Is that correct?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> (a) a DPP44 is actually an intelligent switch, not a multiplexor, that responds to receiver commands to connect the receiver's input to one of the DPP44's four inputs; and
> (b) the DPP44 tells the intelligent switch in the 1k2 to which it is linked to connect each of the DPP44's first three inputs (of four) to a different satellite in the set 110, 119, and 129.
> Is that correct?


a) is correct whether it is the DPP44 or the DPP switch integral to the 1000.2, the switch will obey a command from something connected to each of its outputs to supply that output with the Input (s) requested.

b) The DPP44 doesn't ever TELL the 1K2 anything, nor ask it. It assumes what is connected to each of its Inputs is a DishPro LNB that receives a single sat location and isn't capable of being commanded to do anything else but supply that sat location (both odd and even transponders on the high and low frequency bands). The DPP44 assumes there is no intelligence in the LNB at the end of the cable. A receiver will find a DPP switch and then request Input 1 from the switch and note what sat location is there, request Input 2 and note what sat is present there, and continue on if the DPP switch has a 3rd or 4th Input to try. Then when the receiver wants the sat @ 148º, it tells the one and only DPP switch in the circuit to change to whatever input supplied 148 at the Sw Check. It is possible to cascade switches, but when you connect a DPP Twin to a DPP44 switch, the DPP Twin isn't getting any command to operate as a DPP switch. It simply defaults to a power up of output 1 and output 2 get fixed assignments and behaves like two plain DP LNBs. Like the 1000.2, the DPP Twin can't pass its "extra input" in that mode. Both DPP switches COULD send the "extra input", but there is nothing in the DPP44 that would send a command to request anything from that Input. If the receiver sends a command for a DPP switch, it is executed at the 1st DPP switch and not passed along out to the Input. If it did send some command out to say "Input 2" of the DPP44, the Output that request it might get what it wanted, but that would screw over all the other Outputs that "know" to select Input 2 if they want 119º.

HTH.


----------

